# Leftover milk



## Robert McLean (Feb 13, 2015)

I love black coffee and it is all I really drink but with the machine i have just done my first homemade cappuccino.

No need to mince my words - *absolute failure*.

But i have leftover heated milk - Can this be used again, sort of practise milk.

If you don't get the milk to the right texture can you let it cool and steam again, even if it tastes awful, to correct technique.

If not I need a cow or two!

Rob


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Once you steam it you can't do it again


----------



## Robert McLean (Feb 13, 2015)

Does it change something in the milk then?

ROb


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Robert McLean said:


> Does it change something in the milk then?
> 
> ROb


Throw the milk away

Stop being a tight arse


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

Robert McLean said:


> Can this be used again, sort of practise milk.


I can't answer that, but seen one or two mentions here & on other forums of using hot water with just a tiny spot of washing up liquid. Apparently makes a good cheap substitute to practice on. Keep meaning to try it but the only thing I froth milk for is the wife's evening coffee - and if I wasn't doing that she'd happily drink instant, so I don't have to work to high standards there ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daily_Grind said:


> I can't answer that, but seen one or two mentions here & on other forums of using hot water with just a tiny spot of washing up liquid. Apparently makes a good cheap substitute to practice on. Keep meaning to try it but the only thing I froth milk for is the wife's evening coffee - and if I wasn't doing that she's happily drink instant, so I don't have to work to high standards there ;-)


----------



## Robert McLean (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm a displaced Yorkshireman. Don't need to say anymore!

Rob


----------



## Robert McLean (Feb 13, 2015)

Mrboots

I haven't watched the video but I will. Not even I need to be that much of a squeaky git. Thanks for the link

Rob


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

It's something to do with the fat glodules in the milk if I recall. Would love to answer in detail but I'm too many beers in this Sunday!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

scottomus said:


> It's something to do with the fat glodules in the milk if I recall. Would love to answer in detail but I'm too many beers in this Sunday!


It's Saturday


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Heating it changes the molecular structure in some way. It cannot be reheated with any hope of success.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Good heavens man, it's only a quid for 4 pints at the most, just chuck it.

Ian


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

89p from Iceland. 75p after cashback via Shopitize from all the main supermarkets. Cheap enough not to give it a second thought.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


>


Would've been a good April Fool's to serve someone those and see if they drink it lol


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Would've been a good April Fool's to serve someone those and see if they drink it lol


Probably end up pulling a jeebsy face, lol!


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> 89p from Iceland. 75p after cashback via Shopitize from all the main supermarkets. Cheap enough not to give it a second thought.


Except it does require a second thought - the supermarkets are squeezing our dairy farmers by the nuts in order to sell at those prices.

Sorry DoubleShot - not having a go at you. Just needed to say that on behalf of a friend who had to sell off his dairy herd for that very reason. Many others heading into that situation too.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Valid point and this was very briefly touched upon on another thread where someone said something along the lines of "think about the poor farmers". Eyedee and myself were merely suggesting that milk doesn't cost the earth so why worry about whether or not to re-steam a small amount of left over milk.


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

No worries guys. I know they were remarks made in complete innocence as part of the conversation, and therefore didn't deserve jumping all over.

I'm heading over here: https://secure.38degrees.org.uk/page/s/milk-prices-petition to show support. If anyone would care to follow ......


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Never really understand why farmers do not just put their prices up!?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Because the supermarkets would just go to someone who's cheaper. Presumably it'd require some sort of industry wide cooperation to agree to raise prices. Think Co Op and someone else pays a 'fair' price to dairy farmers so in the interim, if this is something that bothers your conscience, the answer might be to buy from them

http://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2015/jan/14/fall-price-milk-dairy-farmers-out-business


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's Saturday


My point exactly!


----------

